# 1984 Panasonic Price list



## Third Son (Sep 15, 2011)

Howdy Cyclists!

I have an old Panasonic 12 speed I just picked up off of CR and was wondering: Is there a price list out there somewhere from 1984 to let me know what this bike cost new? I know these bikes were made on a "made to order" basis but was just curious....

Thanks!

Edit: I think these are '87 prices

Sport 500 Hi-ten $159.00
Sport Cr-mo seat tube $184.95
Sport LX Cr-mo main tubes $219.95
DX1000 ~279
DX2000 ~329
DX3000 ~399
DX4000 ~499
DX5000 ~599


----------



## Third Son (Sep 15, 2011)

*Sport LX*

nm
ok


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Sorry, I can't help with prices, but that rack is an affront to all things holy. I'll send you a free one if you'll promise never to put that one back on that bike.


----------



## Third Son (Sep 15, 2011)

What the hell do you MEAN? It was free...why don't you like it?


----------



## Third Son (Sep 15, 2011)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> Sorry, I can't help with prices, but that rack is an affront to all things holy. I'll send you a free one if you'll promise never to put that one back on that bike.


BTW thanks for the snotty bike snob comment..I know I don't have all the fancy bike gear but at least I am getting out there riding, ......


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

That rack is intended to clamp onto the seat post, not the frame. You stand a fair chance of damaging the frame by clamping it on there, depending on where the seat post inserts to. Those racks don't have a very good reputation for being stable. That's a nice bike, and that rack doesn't belong. I was serious about sending you another rack.


----------



## Third Son (Sep 15, 2011)

I tried to send you a private message but you have it set not to receive any. It would be difficult for you to send me one without an address....

Thanks for the......


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I've enabled PM's long enough for you to give me your info.


----------

